# mini donkeys?



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

does anyone have, raise, breed, etc...... 

musing, pondering. 

thanks for any info.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

No, I've never owned one but they are adorable.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

they sure are.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

harvestgirl said:


> does anyone have, raise, breed, etc...... musing, pondering. thanks for any info.


 They are rurally neat to be around. Here is a young one I had in the house saying Hi to you. LOL








Here is another one watching TV.








And this Jack was so good I was even thinking of using him and breeding for mini mules. But things didn't work out that way.








The story of how the donkeys got their Cross on their backs.








And another telling how they got their Loud Bray


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I had a mini Jenny for a number of years.

They can be fun, very different than training a horse. 
They are very, very loud... at least Ella was. 
So if you have close neighbors, a donkey might not be the best idea.

They also don't always get along with animals smaller than them, at least Ella didn't and they hate dogs.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

I have three, two jennys and a jack. I just sold my first baby. I was pretty surprised on the amount of interest I had when I listed her on craigslist. Sold her for $250. 

They are characters to have around and don't eat much, they are better at digesting than horses.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Miniature donkeys are wonderful, intelligent, charming animals. We no longer breed them as the market is way down and I think that is fairly nationwide, with the exception of a few places.

The problem with breeding and selling foals is that donkeys have a very long lifespan and can live well into their 30's. You must ask yourself if that foal is going to a good home that will keep it forever. or will the novelty wear off after a couple of years and will that donkey be passed from home to home or go to a sale barn. It's a very real problem. I've had to take back several donkeys whose "forever home" only lasted 6 years or so.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

I have three, I LOVE MINE! They are so sweet, cute, spoiled and ornery! I play with them every day during the summer, I bring them out on walks.....

Oh and I have a question, I am weaning my mini jack, I am having him gelded soon, once he is gelded can I put him in with my male goats to keep him company? And would he be a good defense against local dogs? I was thinking about retaining him and letting him be an LGD,


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Minis do NOT make good guardians...they are simply way too small and are more likely to end up as prey than to protect other livestock.

Here's a link to a previous thread about using mini's as guardians; go to post #22 for another very graphic link to a very tragic experience:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/guard-animals/499328-mini-donkey-min-mule.html


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

G. Seddon said:


> Minis do NOT make good guardians...they are simply way too small and are more likely to end up as prey than to protect other livestock.
> 
> Here's a link to a previous thread about using mini's as guardians; go to post #22 for another very graphic link to a very tragic experience:
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/guard-animals/499328-mini-donkey-min-mule.html



OK! Thanks! I just didnt know if he would be able to help....... But can I still put him in there so they can keep him company?


----------

